# Has Anyone Used this product?



## Trezmaniandevil (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.advancedcirculatory.com/ResQGARD/Product_Overview.htm


I am told that by changing intrathoracic prssures it can increase a hypotensive systolic pressures by 10-20 points.

It is made by the same company that makes the RescuePod.  

Just wondering if any one had used it.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

Trezmaniandevil said:


> http://www.advancedcirculatory.com/ResQGARD/Product_Overview.htm
> 
> 
> I am told that by changing intrathoracic prssures it can increase a hypotensive systolic pressures by 10-20 points.
> ...



we carry it at the 911 service i work with, and yes it does work, same concept as a resqpod but is a facemask. we have a very short transport time to hospitals around us so i never got to see rise 10-20 points on the device alone bc we had a line running wide open on the patient as well but yes i could see it working that well


----------



## Trezmaniandevil (Jan 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the feedback*

We are going to evaluate this product.  I have never used the Rescue Pod either but this looked like it makes sense.  I just wanted to hear someone elses thoughts   So thanks


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

Trezmaniandevil said:


> We are going to evaluate this product.  I have never used the Rescue Pod either but this looked like it makes sense.  I just wanted to hear someone elses thoughts   So thanks



honestly im not a huge fan of the resqpod, its an amazing concept, but half the time the damn thing doesnt light up like its supposed too, we end up telling them to bag at 10-12 a minute with or without the resqpod on and ive never noticed an increase in ROSC on arrest patients with or without it


----------

